# Planes, Trains and Automobiles! First time travel with a walker



## AnnieA (Oct 23, 2019)

So my short trip to DC went great.  Some things I did, some things I learned:

I don't need a walker on a daily basis, but took it so I'd have a place to sit when fibro and psoriatic arthritis got painful.  I did use the walker for that, though not as much as I'd thought, thankfully.  My most recent bad fibro flare had ended before the trip.  Could've needed it a lot more if the fibro was flared up, so this is the way I'll travel from now on.


Though my primary psoriatic arthritic joint is my left foot, I do have OA in my right knee. I decided to wear a brace on that knee to avoid having to explain fibromyalgia to people.  Glad I did because that knee actually did hurt more than usual on the trip.


Wish I'd tried the subway sooner.  I was worried about it with the walker,  but once I got my nerve up and did it, things went fine.


Wish I'd checked a bag.  I carried on two bags: a large duffel bag which fit fine on the seat of the walker and a backpack/briefcase that I either wore or placed on top of the duffel.  But since my walker was too wide for the plane aisle, navigating the aisles with the big duffel was very uncomfortable due to arthritis/tendon issues in my right wrist.  Next time I'll check a small suitcase that will fit the seat, and carry on a much smaller duffel along with the backpack/briefcase.


Going to shop around for an easier to fold walker with seat.  No problems with it on the plane or actually using it, but was a pain to get in and out of cars.

Thing I really got right:   Choice of backpack/briefcase.   Great options for carrying, padded pocked for laptop, lots of great storage pockets. Fits easily under airline seats even stuffed full.

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072BMF4SP/ref=twister_B07HF8QT2R?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*



Thing I really got wrong:   Not thinking of getting an injection in my foot with psoriatic arthritis the week before the trip.  I only get about one a year and didn't think about how many more steps than usual I'd be taking. All the extra walking really stirred it up.


----------



## 911 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m curious to know what you thought of D.C. Did you go to visit someone or to tour the area?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh I'm so pleased you enjoyed your trip Annie, and know you'll be able and willing to travel again  with a few little adjustments, that's good news!!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 23, 2019)

911 said:


> I’m curious to know what you thought of D.C. Did you go to visit someone or to tour the area?



I enjoyed it.  Went in the 90s and didn't get nearly enough time there in museums ...still didn't this time.  The main reason I went was to do genealogical research, and I found the primary piece I'd been looking for which is super hit or miss with genealogy.

If you have never been, I highly recommend it.  It's a beautiful city, and the Metro is very user friendly.  I stayed in an Airbnb fairly close to the Capitol which I also recommend.  First trip, we stayed in Chevy Chase and got tired of traveling in and out of the city center every day even though our hotel was right next to a Metro station.  The only time I rented a car was the last day of the trip in the 90s.   We loaded up our luggage, drove down that morning to Mount Vernon, then back up to Reagan International to fly home.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

@Annie good to read how you managed and figured things out. Next time will be a breeze for you. Happy you had a good time and found the piece you were looking for!


----------



## 911 (Oct 24, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I enjoyed it.  Went in the 90s and didn't get nearly enough time there in museums ...still didn't this time.  The main reason I went was to do genealogical research, and I found the primary piece I'd been looking for which is super hit or miss with genealogy.
> 
> If you have never been, I highly recommend it.  It's a beautiful city, and the Metro is very user friendly.  I stayed in an Airbnb fairly close to the Capitol which I also recommend.  First trip, we stayed in Chevy Chase and got tired of traveling in and out of the city center every day even though our hotel was right next to a Metro station.  The only time I rented a car was the last day of the trip in the 90s.   We loaded up our luggage, drove down that morning to Mount Vernon, then back up to Reagan International to fly home.


I live about 2 hours from D.C. and have been there many times, probably too many. If you ever go again, be sure to include a visit to Arlington National Cemetery to see the gravesites of JFK, Jackie and Bobby and the Eternal Flame. The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier is also a worthwhile visit.

If you are not touring with a group, be safe. Washington, like many other big cities, is not safe. Around the Capitol is OK, but beyond that, you have to be very vigilant. My cousin, his wife and 2 of his daughters visited there a few years back and were mugged on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. It left the girls kind of paranoid for awhile.

I think a trip to the Pentagon is also a good spot to visit, just to see the Memorial for the loss of lives there during the 9/11 attack. Oh, also be sure to visit the National Mall to see the Vietnam Veterans Wall.

I’m sounding like a travel agent.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2019)

Annie: Next time you fly, when you get to the airport, you can ask for a wheelchair, at curbside, if you like, and they will escort you on and off the plane and even handle your bags for you. This is a mandatory service that all airlines must make available. Please tip your escort, if you should use this service.  

Transportation (Click Here)


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> Annie: Next time you fly, when you get to the airport, you can ask for a wheelchair, at curbside, if you like, and they will escort you on and off the plane and even handle your bags for you. This is a mandatory service that all airlines must make available. Please tip your escort, if you should use this service.
> 
> Transportation (Click Here)



That's being so abused that as long as I can, I'm going to go on my own steam.   My flight from DC to Atlanta was on a 737-800 and there were 11 wheelchair requests for that one flight!


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 24, 2019)

911 said:


> I live about 2 hours from D.C. and have been there many times, probably too many. If you ever go again, be sure to include a visit to Arlington National Cemetery to see the gravesites of JFK, Jackie and Bobby and the Eternal Flame. The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier is also a worthwhile visit.
> 
> If you are not touring with a group, be safe. Washington, like many other big cities, is not safe. Around the Capitol is OK, but beyond that, you have to be very vigilant. My cousin, his wife and 2 of his daughters visited there a few years back and were mugged on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial. It left the girls kind of paranoid for awhile.
> 
> ...



I've seen all that except for the 9/11 Memorial (the Pentagon one) ...have been to Ground Zero in NYC.  Of the things you listed, the changing of the Guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier was the most moving. 

Wow at your cousin's experience!   I didn't get much of that vibe either time. But then I'm used to Memphis which is a great city in many ways, but usually ranks pretty high in crime.   My first trip to DC, I did have a guy approach me on the Metro in an almost vacant car who said he'd just gotten out of jail and needed money.  I ignored him and he gave up.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 24, 2019)

This is an uplifting thread!  Really admire your independence and adventurous spirit.  Glad you had a great time!  Good for you!


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve seen the changing of the guard a number of times and it is very moving, considering what these men that perform it have to go through. It just shows how much respect and devotion they have for what they do. I have also been up to NYC to see the new Freedom Tower, which was built to replace the towers.

I didn’t understand what you meant that using an attendant to push a wheelchair is being abused. Eleven wheelchair assists is unusual. It slows down the boarding process. I had one lady tell me that she uses a wheelchair, not because she needs it, but so she can board early and have her bags handled, all for only a $5.00 tip. I often wonder how many people think that way and abuse the system? 

I flew the B-737 as my first jet when I started with United. It has come a long way since those days. Boeing has another version of the -8 and -9 called the 737-8 MAX and 737-9 MAX. Both versions were removed from service at all airlines due to having two crashes pretty close together, killing a total of about 300 passengers. Neither crash had any survivors. Boeing is working on the software that controls the issue (MCAS) with the plane.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 26, 2019)

oldman said:


> I didn’t understand what you meant that using an attendant to push a wheelchair is being abused. Eleven wheelchair assists is unusual. It slows down the boarding process. I had one lady tell me that she uses a wheelchair, not because she needs it, but so she can board early and have her bags handled, all for only a $5.00 tip. I often wonder how many people think that way and abuse the system?



I think more and more, unfortunately.  Even if I were at the point of needing it, I wouldn't want to wait on an attendant these days.  After this trip, I want to visit the UK, then probably won't fly much more.  This was sort of a practice trip to see how I'd do with the walker.


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2019)

I still remember when I had my foot operated on for Plantar Fasciitis and I had to use a walker for a week. I was only 50 when that happened, so it was kind of embarrassing to have to be using a walker at that age. I was going to use crutches, but couldn't get the hang of them. The walker did OK, but did slow me down. It was amazing how many people would hold doors for me and let me get across the streets without trying to run me down.


----------

